# An alle Ingis - Wolken inside :-D



## Raknarok of Madmortem (31. Juli 2008)

Meine lieben Ingenieurskollegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Extra für euch!
Meine Füße küssen dürft ihr später ^^

Also Zusammenfassend: Ihr braucht Cartographer, das AddOn ExtractGas. 
Dann nehmt ihr meine ExtractGas.lua und kopiert sie in euer *..\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\ACCOUNTNAME\SavedVariables* Verzeichnis.
Wenn alles funktioniert hat, solltet ihr das hier sehen (für alle, die das jetzt nicht machen wollen hier auch die Übersichtskarten):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ExtractGas.lua gibts im Anhang!

Viele Grüße!
Raknarok aka Pacman2k


----------



## red171 (31. Juli 2008)

danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzensprung (31. Juli 2008)

sehr nett!


----------



## Pheromone (31. Juli 2008)

Herzlichen Dank !


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

sind die spots bei cart_data oder so nich sowieso schon dabei?


----------



## JimJam (31. Juli 2008)

Na da hast du dich ja doch dazu entschieden es upzuloaden. Danke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke aber, jeder der schonmal Wolken öfters saugen war, braucht das nicht mehr. Man kennt dann einfach seinen Weg durch das jeweilige Gebiet und sucht dann halt die markanten Punkte ab. Aber trotzdem eine gute Hilfe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG JimJam


----------



## Amowiel (2. August 2008)

Hilfe es funktioniert nicht! Ich habe alles gemacht wie beschrieben, ExtractGas geladen und dann dort gespeichert, es geht nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. August 2008)

Raknarok schrieb:


> Meine lieben Ingenieurskollegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja... dafür das man das eh schon alles drin hat, wenn man sich Cartographer-Complete runterläd....


----------



## Falkox (2. August 2008)

Mein Held ;o)

Auf sowas warte ich schon ewig^^


----------



## Odara (4. August 2008)

Thx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## el Gnollo (5. August 2008)

Hallo,
Welche Version des Cartographer habt ihr denn ?
Ich habe mir gerade auf curse.com die neuste runter geladen und kriege das mit den wolken nicht hin.


Bitte helft mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ullme (7. August 2008)

Raknarok schrieb:


> Meine lieben Ingenieurskollegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## el Gnollo (9. August 2008)

Hallo nochmal,
Ich kriege es einfach nicht hin,
Kann mir bitte jemand helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Welche Version vom Cartographer benutzt ihr denn und stimmt das Verzeichnis wo ich die Datei rein Kopieren sol


----------



## Acidmike (9. August 2008)

Hier einfach alles von Cartographer downloaden je nach dem was ihr für Berufe habt.

http://files.wowace.com/sw-c.html


----------



## Yoh (4. September 2008)

/vote for sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tundohr (5. September 2008)

Sehr geil,

vielen Dank für die Mühe. Werds gleich heute Abend ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kcrs (5. September 2008)

Echt cool, vielen dank
Mfg


----------



## Fr35hC0k3 (12. September 2008)

nice
fettes dankeschön
die karte erleichert das wolkenfarmen doch erheblich

lg


----------



## mookuh (12. September 2008)

thx
*dir die füße küss* ^^


----------



## jolk (12. September 2008)

wenn man sich die punkte nicht merken muss wirds doch langweilig


----------



## mccord (12. September 2008)

nette karten danke!
in nagrand kenn ich mich ganz gut aus aber der rest der karten hilft ungemein!
kleine ergänzug zur nagrand karte: 
eine wolke kann auch auf der kleinen schwebenden insel mit dem apfelbaum (unter dem 'newton' mit der axt im kopf sitzt) spawnen, südwestlich des throns der elemente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1410c (24. September 2008)

Danke vielmals für die Karten !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich möchte bitte 1 Gold für jede verbuggte Wolke in Nagrand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Wolken scheinen wahnsinnig gerne 11 Yard von der Kante entfernt in der Luft zu schweben, so dass man als charakter nur noch mit den fersen an der Kante steht und mit den Armen rudert damit man sie gerade noch so kriegt, nur um dann vor schreck doch noch runterzufallen wenn der Cast abbricht weil die Wolke noch ein Yard weiter wegfliegt *lach* .... ein guuuuter Rat an alle da draussen: Wenn man die Wolke nicht nach 10 Sekunden kriegt, dann lohnt sie sich nicht, weil ihr in der fummel-zeit schon längst ne andere gefunden und abgeerntet habt :-)

Kurzer Hinweis aus persönlicher Erfahrung:

Bergbau + Ingenieur ist den Isle-Daily-Quests absolut vorzuziehen, wenn man bereits alles an Ruf hat.
Einfach die Nagrand-Brillen-Daily, die Sunfury-Attack-Plans und die Nether-Rückstände-Daily annehmen, weil das auf dem Weg liegt und keine Zeit kostet.

Ich habe das jetzt drei Tage getestet ... eine komplette doppelrunde Nagrand (Einmal am Rand für Metall, einmal mittig für Wolken), dann einmal komplett durch Zangarmarsh, hoch über Schergrat nach Nethersturm (Ca. 6-8 Metallvorkommen mit ein wenig glück), dort eine komplette Runde drehen, gleich noch die Sunfury-Angriffspläne abstauben .... dauert insgesamt ca. 1,5 stunden wenn man sehr gründlich ist ...

Ergebnisse nach Auktionshausauswertung:
Tag 1: 528 Gold
Tag 2: 892 Gold (Extremes Dropglück was blaue Edelsteine betrifft)
Tag 3: 517 Gold

Lohnt sich definitiv, ist aber natürlich AH-Abhängig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry falls zu viel gelabert ^^


----------



## Lothron-Other (28. September 2008)

thx,
nice addon


----------



## Nakatochi (9. November 2008)

Für was braucht ihr punkte auf der karte der ingi kann sich eine Brille bauen womit er die Wolken angezeigt bekommt.

Wenn ihr wisst wo mann Wolken finden kann (Welche Gebiete) dann ists doch einfach. Brille angezogen auf Mount, egal ob Pferde oder zur Luft, und über die Map huschen.

Und schon ist die sache geklärt. Ihr mit euren Mappunkten ( lol ).

MfG
Nakatochi


----------



## TomStar (11. November 2008)

Sehr schön, danke.

Ich hab da gleich noch eine Frage zur Anzeige auf der MiniMap. Wie bekomm ich die Wolken kleiner oder transparenter oder den gelben Punkt für ne gefundene Wolke einen Layer höher als die Wolken. So eine Wolke bewegt sich ja und deswegen wird jedesmal eine Wolke hinzugefügt und irgendwann ist die MiniMap nur noch blau von den Wolken. :-/


----------

